# Target pH and TA for Peach Wine?



## Boatboy24 (Jul 15, 2013)

I think I should be aiming for around 3.2 and .65%. Is that about right? Adjust with tartaric acid if needed? Thanks!

Jim


----------



## BobF (Jul 15, 2013)

Specific numbers will depend on how sweet/dry you're finishing this wine as well.

In general, .65 sounds 'in range', but 3.2 sounds a bit low. But if the wine is fairly sweet, taste should be the guide.


----------



## Turock (Jul 15, 2013)

3.2 is a good range for peach---that is what we set our PH for on peach otherwise it will be like dishwater and not very flavorful. We adjust with acid blend. Don't forget to bentonite the primary on the 3rd day.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Jul 15, 2013)

3.2 is fine as long as you balance it with sweet.


----------

